# Parents same personality type or different type?



## letter_to_dana (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm the only extravert in a family of introverts lol.
Mom: INFP
Dad: INTP
o. Sister: INTP
y. Sister: INTJ

Me: ENFP.
I get along best with my mom and my younger sis.


----------



## Draki (Apr 4, 2014)

My parents are SJs. Perhaps my father is SP but actually I think ISTJ, like his dad probably. There are no N's in my whole family...
I wonder if I became an N because my father read so many fairy tales to me. I have a big imagination. 
But my grandpa read the same fairy tale stories to my father I think and he is an S... 
And I was already introverted when my mum was pregnant with me. She never could feel me because I was so quiet while my extraverted sister was very wild.


----------

